# What EO to use?



## Papasmurf (Nov 7, 2021)

Looking to make a soap for men.  Want the smell to be like coming out of the woodshop, clean.  Any ideas?


----------



## Cat&Oak (Nov 7, 2021)

Kenna has some wonderful blends if you want to explore that site.









						Find Free Essential Oil Blends - Essential Oil Calculator
					

Hundreds of free essential oil blends in our library. Choose your favorite blends to use in your handmade soap, skincare, cosmetics!




					www.eocalc.com


----------



## AliOop (Nov 7, 2021)

@Zing  does a woodsy blend, if I recall.  Paging @Zing to the EO counter, please.


----------



## lsg (Nov 7, 2021)

Here is a blend that I love for men.

1 part frankincense EO
1 part myrrh EO
1 part patchouli EO
3 parts sandalwood FO


----------



## Zing (Nov 7, 2021)

Reporting in at the EO counter here!
I love 50/50 bergamot/cedarwood.
Also 50/30/20 bergamot, fir needle, cedarwood.
Also 1/2/2 black pepper, tea tree, cinnamon bark.
Also equal parts bergamot, eucalyptus, fir needle, rosemary, peppermint (in my top 2 favorites!).
Also 2/16, 3/16, 5/16, 5/16 rosemary, tea tree, bergamot, litsea cubeba.


----------



## Catscankim (Nov 7, 2021)

Backing @Zing up on the 50/50 bergamot cedar. Probably my most favorite combination, and I found it on accident. Its nice to catch some zzzzzs with.

Black pepper is a neat smell. I haven't used it in a few years, but it does smell good, and not like you would think it should smell like. I'm actually going to make this my next purchase.

Wish they had Tonka Bean oil. The smell is intoxicating. I used to have a few tonka beans before they made them illegal.

Benzoin is a nice smell too. I am not really sure if it can be used in soap though. I'm sure somebody here could validate that. It's not really an essential oil although it is often sold alongside eos. Its a resin, but then so is frankincense. But benzoin is thick and sticky.

Guess. none of that was particularly helpful LOL. Just went down the rabbit hole...

Anyway, my guy-friend has asked for a few soaps and he always wants something made with essential oils and he asks for pine and orange.


----------



## Zing (Nov 8, 2021)

I have recently made 2 soaps with benzoin and LOVE it!

With all respect to @Catscankim's friend, I caution about pine essential oil -- and this is only my personal preference.  In theory it sounds like a good idea but it ends up smelling like Pinesol cleaner.  I MUCH prefer fir needle essential oil.


----------



## AliOop (Nov 8, 2021)

Zing said:


> I have recently made 2 soaps with benzoin and LOVE it!
> 
> With all respect to @Catscankim's friend, I caution about pine essential oil -- and this is only my personal preference.  In theory it sounds like a good idea but it ends up smelling like Pinesol cleaner.  I MUCH prefer fir needle essential oil.


Plus-one on the fir needle EO over pine EO. @Catscankim Your friend will think it is pine bc it smells more like what people are expecting when they ask for pine - I.e., a forest, not a freshly cleaned toilet.


----------



## szaza (Nov 8, 2021)

I concur about fir! Fir smells like what you'd expect from pine (I once thought I had pine EO and it turned out to be fir). 
I think I remember finding Highbrow by eocalc a very woodsy scent, like a woodshop. I once subbed fir for the cedar, which made it smell more "fresh" and less woodsy. It does accelerate the batter because of the clove eo!


----------



## Papasmurf (Nov 8, 2021)

lsg said:


> Here is a blend that I love for men.
> 
> 1 part frankincense EO
> 1 part myrrh EO
> ...



This sounds good.  I was looking at Patchouli and Sandalwood.  The frankincense and myrrh would be a good addition. Thank you


----------



## Zing (Nov 8, 2021)

szaza said:


> I concur about fir! Fir smells like what you'd expect from pine (I once thought I had pine EO and it turned out to be fir).
> I think I remember finding Highbrow by eocalc a very woodsy scent, like a woodshop. I once subbed fir for the cedar, which made it smell more "fresh" and less woodsy. It does accelerate the batter because of the clove eo!


THANK YOU for this post!  I thought I had viewed everything on eocalc but missed this one and it sounds awesome!


----------



## Papasmurf (Nov 9, 2021)

Zing said:


> Reporting in at the EO counter here!
> I love 50/50 bergamot/cedarwood.
> Also 50/30/20 bergamot, fir needle, cedarwood.
> Also 1/2/2 black pepper, tea tree, cinnamon bark.
> ...



The other scent I was considering was the bergamot/cedar.  

Where do you source your EO's?


----------



## Zing (Nov 9, 2021)

Papasmurf said:


> The other scent I was considering was the bergamot/cedar.
> 
> Where do you source your EO's?


Bramble Berry


----------



## AliOop (Jun 7, 2022)

I'd add cedarwood, rosemary, lemongrass, and basil.


----------

